# Bypassing The Fridge Thermostat. How?



## Yorg (28/8/08)

Bought myself a fridge, and have an external controller for it.
But let's say I want to lager at 0 Celcius / 32 F.
The fridge's own thermostat would turn the power off, and I would never get to 0.
So how do you bypass it?


----------



## oldbugman (28/8/08)

join the two wires going into it. the thermostat is just a switch. If this isnt detailed enough then ask around your mates for somoene who has a idea of electrical circuits.



*usual warnings of playing with power when have no idea(note didnt say anything about qualifications)


----------



## reg (28/8/08)

Does your external one plug into a power point and then your fridge plugs into it??

If this is the caes then all you do is plug your fridge into it, set your temp and put probe into fridge, you then adjust your fridges controller to the lowest point it will go and let it run.
It should get down to lagering temps of 0-3 degrees no problem.

If this is not the case it may pay to get advice on your particular model from a fridgy/electrician.


----------



## cdbrown (28/8/08)

Don't forget that the cooling system of your fridge isn't designed to sit around 0 so bypassing the fridges own thermo may just cause your fridge to run nonstop and hover around 3 degrees - of course depends on the fridge


----------



## balconybrewer (28/8/08)

most fridges will go at least to 0deg or lower, i froze my last lager :angry:


----------



## Adamt (28/8/08)

Ultimate temperature of your frudge will be related to ambient temperature too, remember that. In other words... if it gets down to 0 without running non-stop in winter it won't necessarily do the same in summer.


----------



## LethalCorpse (28/8/08)

My fridge thermostat turned out to be mechanical - it's a bimetal strip with one end attached to a plate which blocks an air vent running from the fan in the freezer compartment. I removed the whole assembly, and in theory the fridge should now be able to get close to the same temperature as the freezer. If yours is of similar vintage, it might have a similar operation. Crack open the thermostat housing (unplug the whole thing first) and see what you've got. If it's a standard wired thermostat, you can just short it, if it's like mine, you can remove it.


----------

